# Anyone played CoD4 lately?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wondered because I've been trying to get back into it lately and I'm having a difficult time doing so. It appears that every single player on there is now out to either ruin the game or is just too good to have fun playing against.

I've had about 15 games today and only 1 of them was any good. In the last game I had, on Crash, a few guys sat on the tall building sniping us and the rest camped out in various buildings with claymores everywhere. It was shockingly boring to play as you knew they would just spawn kill you from wherever they were hiding. 

Then came a sniping level, where everyone took me out before I could even see them on my screen! WTF?! Is it just me or has anyone else tried it lately and got bored?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i play all the time on pc version doesnt seem to be as bad on there for camping


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I much prefer it on the PC too - great game!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

when your on russ keep an eye out for slimreaper_uk or scouser_uk

i normally go on dm and team dm games. normally lowest ping on i can find


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I go on it maybe 4 times a week. Normally on 8-9pm.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Another PC one here, hardly and thing like that.

You PC guys on the 1.0 server or the newer ones?

I spend most of my time on the Hex Paintball server (1.0)

My username is (very originally) Alex


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Do you have to actually talk to people LOL. I know it sounds VERY anti-social but after a 12 hour day driving a bus the last thing I need is some 13 year old calling me
A ****, if you see what I mean LOL.


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

I used to play it heavily, i was high in the world but latley when ive played i just get spawn killed and my kill death ratio has gone weak!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes i still play it on the PS3, over the past couple of weeks really got back into it. Im trying to do all the challenges now and complete 150 headshots on all the guns, it will take a while!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Another PC one here, hardly and thing like that.
> 
> You PC guys on the 1.0 server or the newer ones?
> 
> ...


du you know the server ip alex? post it up and we can join you.
we could start a dw clan lol


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

dal23 said:


> Yes i still play it on the PS3, over the past couple of weeks really got back into it. Im trying to do all the challenges now and complete 150 headshots on all the guns, it will take a while!


snap , also get myself back into the top 100,000 for kills, as i dropped down loads when i didnt play it whilst in NZ for 7 months :doublesho


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Just wondered because I've been trying to get back into it lately and I'm having a difficult time doing so. It appears that every single player on there is now out to either ruin the game or is just too good to have fun playing against.
> 
> I've had about 15 games today and only 1 of them was any good. In the last game I had, on Crash, a few guys sat on the tall building sniping us and the rest camped out in various buildings with claymores everywhere. It was shockingly boring to play as you knew they would just spawn kill you from wherever they were hiding.
> 
> Then came a sniping level, where everyone took me out before I could even see them on my screen! WTF?! Is it just me or has anyone else tried it lately and got bored?


xbox?

i'll give you a game mate lol im $hite


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

loo_goblin said:


> snap , also get myself back into the top 100,000 for kills, as i dropped down loads when i didnt play it whilst in NZ for 7 months :doublesho


Last night i completed the 150 headshots on the M14. Only have the Mp44 left to do now for golden AK47, already have the golden sniper rifle


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

Add me 

JCoochFD3S

Im up for a game of C0D4 Or Forza 2


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

dal23 said:


> Last night i completed the 150 headshots on the M14. Only have the Mp44 left to do now for golden AK47, already have the golden sniper rifle


what happens when you get 150 kills on a whole catergory, do yo only get one weapon in gold??


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep only 1 gun in each class which are as follows.

ASSAULT RIFLE - Golden Ak-47 
SNIPER RIFLE - Golden Dragonuv
LIGHT MACHINE GUN - Golden M60 
SUB MACHINE GUN - Golden Mini-Uzi
SHOTGUN - Golden M1014


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

damn, i was hoping you could choose, abit like the camo option when creating a class.

oh wel not far away with assult rifles just need to finish expert 3 with MP44 and M16


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shiny_Shiny said:


> I used to play it heavily, i was high in the world but latley when ive played i just get spawn killed and my kill death ratio has gone weak!


Mine's currently at 1.42 but is going to be dropping soon judging by my games lately. :wall:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll hopefully be online later with a friend or two - feel free to add me if you're going to be playing on Xbox LIVE - Jimm3h (that is of course if they're updates have finished.. earlier, I checked and LIVe was down  )


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Just checked now and its still down on xbox !!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its offline for maintenance til 7am tomorrow.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Crystal Finish said:


> its offline for maintenance til 7am tomorrow.


 that's just great. Where does that leave me then tonight. bah!


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

was fine on PS3


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

loo_goblin said:


> was fine on PS3


bet you and the other 3 people had a whale of a time.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Crystal Finish said:


> bet you and the other 3 people had a whale of a time.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Crystal Finish said:


> bet you and the other 3 people had a whale of a time.


Yeah I bet he did, especially as it cost him nowt for the pleasure


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

I've started playing this again due to Modern Warefare 2 coming out; beats WaW hands down for me, but that's cos i like modern more than WW2, etc. Epic game!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Yeah I bet he did, especially as it cost him nowt for the pleasure


Unless he wanted to talk to anyone! 

Anyway I've got back into CoD4 lately, have been playing with a guy who is ranked 10,000th in the world and he is ridiculously good. :doublesho However when playing yesterday my 360 got the E74 error so has to be sent off for repair


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ Gutted for you mate... Perfect excuse to go out and clean your car though! 

Tys.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Unless he wanted to talk to anyone!
> 
> Anyway I've got back into CoD4 lately, have been playing with a guy who is ranked 10,000th in the world and he is ridiculously good. :doublesho However when playing yesterday my 360 got the E74 error so has to be sent off for repair


OOpppps another broken 360


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Love Cod4, looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 however. Play WAW quite allot and have grown to really like it. Allot of noobs on all the games nowadays but hey ho. Oh, and PS3 FTW

[/URL


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Love Cod4, looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 however. Play WAW quite allot and have grown to really like it. Allot of noobs on all the games nowadays but hey ho. Oh, and PS3 FTW
> 
> [/URL




even with the red ring of death its still the only choice in town for simple, online gaming  besides,its not like the ps3 is fault free.the blu ray drives failing are turning out to be a bit of an issue.but back on topic  call of duty 4 after all this time still whips the new kid on the block (by that i mean WAW) by some way.infinity ward FTW :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Love Cod4, looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 however. Play WAW quite allot and have grown to really like it. Allot of noobs on all the games nowadays but hey ho. Oh, and PS3 FTW


My PS3 broke after about 6 months of owning it, my 360 after 18 months, so it's not always that simple!



John-R- said:


> OOpppps another broken 360


My PS3 has already been repaired once 6 months ago


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Was only having a sly dig, i realise both machines have their faults. But among my friends i have only heard of the 60gb PS3's developing faults. We havent had a 40 or 80 go yet and we all use them allot. Always worth phoning the manufacturer just to see if they will sort it. Like a lost limb when they break it seems lol


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Love Cod4, looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 however. Play WAW quite allot and have grown to really like it. Allot of noobs on all the games nowadays but hey ho. Oh, and PS3 FTW
> 
> [/URL




Nice Hairclip :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Modmedia said:


> Nice Hairclip :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Was only having a sly dig, i realise both machines have their faults. But among my friends i have only heard of the 60gb PS3's developing faults. We havent had a 40 or 80 go yet and we all use them allot. Always worth phoning the manufacturer just to see if they will sort it. Like a lost limb when they break it seems lol


Mie is a 40gb, it was something to do with the laser that went apparently, it just stopped reading all discs. Sony customer care were excellent though, the guy on the phone was very helplful and they sent out a guy to collect it within a week, then it was back in about 5 days!

Microsoft on the other hand, try and make you do it all online first, their phoneline is terrible for help, then you have to arrange pickup and delivery yourself! Not very impressed so far it has to be said.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Was only having a sly dig, i realise both machines have their faults. But among my friends i have only heard of the 60gb PS3's developing faults. We havent had a 40 or 80 go yet and we all use them allot. Always worth phoning the manufacturer just to see if they will sort it. Like a lost limb when they break it seems lol


Mine is a 60gb and never gave me an ounce of probs.

John

What this space I've gone and hex'd it now :wall: haven't I


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

thats exactly what one of my friends said about his 60gb, and his packed in lol. We've had two fails in our group of mates, both 60's... one HDD and one Blu-ray. Worst moment yet has been getting sent a broken one to replace a broken one, doh!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

hahaha about the hair clip. Its not my picture, i nabbed it from google. But hell i would have a hair clip, just not an ex-box


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

rtjc said:


> thats exactly what one of my friends said about his 60gb, and his packed in lol. We've had two fails in our group of mates, both 60's... one HDD and one Blu-ray. Worst moment yet has been getting sent a broken one to replace a broken one, doh!


I've swapped my HD for a 320 or 500gb (cant remember at the mo) so at least if it went T's up I could stick to original 60 back in. If the BR goes I can still salvage my HD :thumb: we'll wait and see I suppose.

John


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

as long as they are kept clean, free from as much dust as poss and have plenty ventilation they should be ok. People that have them on carpets and the like are just asking for some meltdown lol


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

Im gona be on C0D4 tomorrow night with a few friends soi if anyone fancies a game add me

JCoochFD3S


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Might pop on myself, will add you if i do  Do you have a Mazda RX7?


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

I do hence the name. Lol. Use to be just Cooch but Micrsoft made me change it. Apparently Cooch in America means ladies parts!!!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

haha really? (im off to google it lol) Bah to microsoft, wont be joining you then


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

I love COD4.. totally addicted..! 

to be honest i enjoy when theres a group of guys snipping on a building etc.. 

make it my mission to either pick them all off or call in an air strike on there asses :devil:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

what i hate is the amount of people that call anybody that isnt running about like a headless chicken "campers" . Stealth & Sniping is a true art. But i do agree, hiding in corners is for p**fs. There seems to be more folk going on just to anoy proper gamers


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

Why wont you be joining me rtjc? Got a PS3?

Agreed VW Driver. They cant stay there forever!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

My 60GB PS3 developed the YLOD, then my replacement also had problems............ im on my 3rd PS3 now :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

JCooch said:


> Why wont you be joining me rtjc? Got a PS3?
> 
> Agreed VW Driver. They cant stay there forever!


yeah im a PS3 user, would join you otherwise. Gussing by your microsoft comment that you lads are on xbox?


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

yes. correct. Sorry.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

rtjc said:


> as long as they are kept clean, free from as much dust as poss and have plenty ventilation they should be ok. People that have them on carpets and the like are just asking for some meltdown lol


Mine is well away from the carpet, I'd like to get it a little more ventilation though as its been friggin hot at times. Looking at revamping my entertainment cabinet anyway so hopefully will end up with more room around it 

I enjoy sniping & generally double haul with a silenced MP5 or similar, theres hardly a map now that I don't use one of my sniper classes, only Showdown and Killhouse spring to mind.
It really annoying when somebody sits in a corner with a LMG/Claymore/Juggernaut/Martydom set-up 

John


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeh I don't have a problem on the PC either, it's much easier to play on the PC though so people sniping (especially on crash) isn't so much of an option, yeh it can take some effort to get them, but careful use of a smoke grenade and frag can sort it all nicely.

It does help that I'm not too shabby at it lol

It depends what weapons you are good with though, I like to use the M4 silenced or Scoped, the G36 with the scope.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

get a good old saw out and use it from the hip with the grip on, cracking gun for rambo style play.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Davemm said:


> get a good old saw out and use it from the hip with the grip on, cracking gun for rambo style play.


As is the P90 with the bandolier and red-dot with the damage enhancing perk (can't remember the name) and the one that lets you run for ages. Can't remember the names atm, I've been playing Left4Dead alot more recently. (epic btw)


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

but everyone uses a p90 i like to be diff, never really got on with left4dead.

am on b attlefeild 1943 at the mo, makes a good change


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

P90's are good close combat guns, But i like the G36c and the good old AK47. On WAW my weapon of choice is the STG44


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

not installed it since windows7 unfortunately for me sk'ing is my biggest bug bear


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

G36c for the win although i did use an RPD last night with red dot and did quite well. Dont half slow you down though!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah RPD's are pretty good, but i like to be able to "run away" monty python style when needed  Really not played too much of cod4 im always on hardcore free for alls on WAW. Which you dont get on cod4. But for a blast when loads of mates are online cod4 is truely a classic


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RPD with the grip is outstanding.its the only option for the rpd imho as the recoil on flurry fire has you spraying all over the place lol.


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i would agree the best way to play it is on the pc on full graphics, but funnily enough when we play it professionally despite the fact we have the best computers money can buy we use the lowest settings and custom tune them down!!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've taken to using the RPD or the M249 with a grip, Stopping Power and Deep Impact on. I was on Bloc earlier and I killed 3 snipers by spraying the opposite building :lol:

If you could run a bit quicker with them it would be an amazing setup, it's fairly decent as it is. I've had so many people run away from me into buildings only to get killed from behind a wall due to the sheer power of the bullets from the LMGs!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry im a 50. cal sniper  just my sort of thing hang back and watch the madness unfold...not camper style....done all the sniper rifles btw....I love the 2nd) R700 3rd) M21


----------

